# Bar on a dock covered in tile.



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I would use 1/4" drywall instead of cbu and forget waterproofing I mean seriously dont you want to redo it in a few years...


Seriously there are many ways to skin a cat and Im sure the op will make it right for his client. He is after all one of the good guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

Thread took off, but I did the supports after just the first 3-4 posts. I'll get a pic. I suspect I overdid it with supports underneath, but they can be painted and this client is totally of the mindset: "It's just a bar(dock, etc.) and are ready for things to get dirty and look used. Not that they want cracked tiles, but the 2x4's I put below the bar aren't going to bother them.
At the corner I glued 2 pieces of left over 3/4 together in a triangle that goes up from the building corner and catches both sides of the seam in the bar plywood. Kind of a big crude corbel but it will paint.

Thanks for the replies. I have exposed advantech for the seats in my rowboat. It's swelled like mad but hasn't delaminated.

Tom, the first Shirley Temple is yours, I'll let them know. :thumbup:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Get him a man's drink. He doesn't want a Shirley Temple.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

try these easy steps

step one call granite guy

step two get beer

step three watch granite guy while drinking beer

step four get paid

step five have granite guy take you home:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea:w00t:slo gin fizz with extra fizz:clap:


----------

